# Tabelle mit einfachen Rahmen ohne 3D



## ButziB (14. April 2005)

Hallo

 Ich möchte gern eine Tabelle mit Rahmen erstellen. Wie auf dem Beispielbild soll´s aussehen, einfach ein 1px Rahmen um die gesamte Tabelle. Bei mir siehts immer 3D-mässig aus und richtig eingefärbt bekomme ich das auch nicht. Falls jemand Zeit hat, freue ich mich über Hilfe.

  Danke im Voraus

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v684/bbstar/Muster.jpg


----------



## aquasonic (14. April 2005)

```
<table style="border-color: #000000;border-width: 1px;
	border-style: solid;">
```

Du musst einfach das StyleSheet in den Table-Tag einbauen. Alternativ dazu kannst du auch ein externes CSS einbauen, und das dort einbauen (dann hat jede Tabelle mit der gewählten Klasse) die gleichen Formatierungen.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt, ansonsten frag einfach nochmal ;-)


----------



## ButziB (14. April 2005)

jaaa, es klappt...so einfach ist das?

 Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## split (14. April 2005)

Oder einfach *style="border: 1px solid #000000;"*, das erspart Tipparbeit.


----------



## ButziB (17. April 2005)

Jetzt hab ich doch noch ein Problem.

Den Rahmen um eine Tabelle kann ich mit CSS einfach erstellen und anpassen. Aber was mache ich, wenn ich einen Rahmen nur um eine bestimmte Zelle in der Tabelle legen will...geht das überhaupt?


Gruss, Alex


----------



## versuch13 (17. April 2005)

Hi,

 ja, das ist auch nicht schwerer, einfach <td style="..."> . Du kannst auch nur den linken oder rechten Rahmen usw. gestalten, 
 z.B.: style="border-right: 1px solid #000000;" 
         style="border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;" 
         style="border-top: 1px solid #000000;" 


 gruß


----------



## mov (17. April 2005)

Geht genauso wie um die ganze Tabelle.


----------



## ButziB (17. April 2005)

das klappt wirklich ;-)

 jetzt bin ich zufrieden...danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gumbo (17. April 2005)

Wozu eine Tabelle:
	
	
	



```
<div class="box">
	<h2>Yahoo! weltweit</h2>
	<ul>
		<li>Frankreich</li>
		<li>Österreich</li>
		<li>GB &amp; Irland</li>
		<li>Italien</li>	
		<li>Spanien</li>
		<li>USA</li>
	</ul>
	<p>» Yahoo! weltweit</p>
</div>
```


```
.box {
	color:			#039;
	background-color:	#F1F1FD;
	border:			1px solid #9B72D0;
}
.box h2 {
	margin:			0;
	color:			#fff;
	background-color:	#9B72D0;
}
.box ul {
	list-style:		none;
	margin:			0;
}
.box ul li {
	float:			left;
	padding-left:		2%;
	width:			31%;
}
```


----------

